# Fall Bear Hunt



## A12GaugeGirl (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey all,
I have a bear hunt this fall. It is a spot and stalk. I am looking for tips, as this is my first time doing this. Thanks!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Hey congrats on the tag - what unit?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Spot and stalk in the fall is just a guessing game. The bears can be anywhere and you usually just have to luck into them. Unless you know of a few gut piles to sit over.


----------



## Swampy_Dog (Oct 4, 2015)

I had the San Juan fall s&s tag in 2013. Had a blast! What unit did you draw


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Can't help without a unit

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

